
Quay.io Down - rdli
http://status.quay.io/
======
fvv
yeah it's not the first time in those recent months.. just to talk about
something while it goes back up again.. someone know a valid alternative ? I
mean free, unlimited public images host ?

I've found docker hub rather slow, interface was terrible even if with recent
updates seems getting better ( I don't know if they improved network speed )

just being curious.. someone know how much bandwidth those docker repos are
eating? I suppose that's something huge :)

